# Appeal of wolves



## TyrannoWarrior (May 25, 2010)

It is my perception that one of the most popular animals among furs and animal artists in general is the wolf. Now, I don't really hate wolves, but I think they're overrated and don't understand their appeal. If I was really interested in badass pack-hunting carnivores, I'd go with lions, spotted hyenas, raptors, or allosaurs. All of these are stronger and more lethal than wolves, and unlike wolves, hyenas' intelligence has been likened to that of primates. Compared to these animals, wolves are pathetic.

Why are wolves so damn popular?


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Because we have this awesome shirt:


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

It's because they're just so yiffable :V .

The worst part is that everyone also claims to be "lone wolves."  Because they have no friends.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 26, 2010)

I don't know really. Something about them is just so awesome. I'm a dog person, and the personality of my fursona doesn't really seem to fit a dog because I perceive dogs as a tad more friendly than my character would be. I'm not saying all dogs are friendly and that all wolves are aggressive, but the wolf just seemed to fit my fursona best. I guess that is why I like wolves XD


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (May 26, 2010)

I honestly can't answer your question, there's no one reason, everyone has their own reason i guess.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

They're animals that simultaneously symbolize, loneliness, togetherness, comraderie, the night, and the monster under the bed. The more something symbolizes something the more intrigued we are by it.


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.snorgtees.com/images/3WolfShirt_Fullpic_1.gif
> ...


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

I guess it's because they're similar to dogs.



Dyluck said:


> It's because they're just so yiffable :V .
> 
> The worst part is that everyone also claims to be "lone wolves."  Because they have no friends.


David... What's with your avatar and signature...


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

[yt]QPB45AUmchM[/yt]


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]QPB45AUmchM[/yt]



Oh my god thats epic XD


----------



## Kiva (May 26, 2010)

cause they're smecsy.


----------



## TyrannoWarrior (May 26, 2010)

I have to admit that the shirt does look awesome.

It'd look even better with dinosaurs though. Just my opinion.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 26, 2010)

I'd wear this just for the luls.


----------



## Karimah (May 26, 2010)

I was never too into wolves in the first place, I always clicked better with felines. Wolves are simply heavily symbolic and are used repeatedly as comparisons to great things that almost anyone can connect with.

That and there's so many different breeds that it's easy for someone to find a breed that they particularly enjoy/connect to.


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2010)

> *The Following User Says they agree with Icarus615 for this Post:*
> JamesB


Sorry, I don't think I expressed the extreme sarcasm in that post.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Karimah said:


> That and there's so many different breeds that it's easy for someone to find a breed that they particularly enjoy/connect to.



Please don't use that word when you're describing wolves.  It sounds like you're talking about dogs. :V

It's called "subspecies."


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Please don't use that word when you're describing wolves.  It sounds like you're talking about dogs. :V
> 
> It's called "subspecies."



/pretentiousness.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sorry, I don't think I expressed the extreme sarcasm in that post.



I was making fun of how overused that shirt was in my first post. :V

Sorry if you didn't get that sarcasm.  Internet tubules fail at sarcasm conduction.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

Foxes are cooler.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

You know the real reason is just because furries are uncreative and love conforming.

fuckin faggots



SirRob said:


> I guess it's because they're similar to dogs.
> 
> David... What's with your avatar and signature...



DEMON'S CREST, MOTHER FUCKER 



JamesB said:


> Please don't use that word when you're describing wolves.  It sounds like you're talking about dogs. :V
> 
> It's called "subspecies."



DICKS


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Just cos' OP likes dinosaurs... >_>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Looks
Voice
Intelligence
Ability to rip your enemies limb from limb
Better yiff than foxes


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> /pretentiousness.



It makes me sad when people don't get my sarcasm.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 26, 2010)

Karimah said:


> That and there's so many different breeds that it's easy for someone to find a breed that they particularly enjoy/connect to.



The only problem with that is that I've never seen a Mexican wolf in the fandom.  It's always been either an arctic or gray wolf.  Sometimes people just say "wolf" even, there's more than one kind of wolf.

Not really TRYING to complain or anything, just an observation that's gonna make me sound like a prick.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Looks
> Voice
> Intelligence
> Ability to rip your enemies limb from limb
> *Better yiff than foxes*


Bullshit! :V


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bullshit! :V



That's what foxes are made of.

Bullshit.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Better yiff than foxes



only if you're on bottom

foxes are smaller and tighter

but of course, coyotes are better than both combined


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That's what foxes are made of.
> 
> Bullshit.





Dyluck said:


> only if you're on bottom
> 
> foxes are smaller and tighter
> 
> but of course, coyotes are better than both combined


Liars, all of you are liars.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Liars, all of you are liars.



NOU D:<


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are cooler.



No, only you.  All other foxes blow.


----------



## Thallis (May 26, 2010)

Being one of the more recognizable wild animals is one factor, and the many things they represent is another. Also, some species has to top the foxes.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> NOU D:<


I thought you loved me...


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you loved me...



*Glances at your title*

*Glances at my title*

Say what?


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *Glances at your title*
> 
> *Glances at my title*
> 
> Say what?


Well I guess that cancels it out, wanna yiff?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *Glances at your title*
> 
> *Glances at my title*
> 
> Say what?



IT'S A DISTRACTION!  WAH!


Who woulda' thought...  it's actually about homogenized milk!


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> IT'S A DISTRACTION!  WAH!
> 
> 
> Who woulda' thought...  it's actually about homogenized milk!



I love homogenized milk.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I love homogenized milk.



His, not yours.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> His, not yours.



H&K's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and damn right it's better than your's.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> H&K's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and damn right it's better than your's.



I laughed out...  quiet.  People are sleeping here.

It was audible though.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> H&K's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and damn right it's better than your's.





What was this thread about again? I seriously forgot.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What was this thread about again? I seriously forgot.


Wolves, or some faggotry.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

*"Hmm... I wonder if I can make this moon into a beer  bong..."*



JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:



*
*


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

TyrannoWarrior said:


> It is my perception that one of the most popular animals among furs and animal artists in general is the wolf. Now, I don't really hate wolves, but I think they're overrated and don't understand their appeal. If I was really interested in badass pack-hunting carnivores, I'd go with lions, spotted hyenas, raptors, or allosaurs. All of these are stronger and more lethal than wolves, and unlike wolves, hyenas' intelligence has been likened to that of primates. Compared to these animals, wolves are pathetic.
> 
> Why are wolves so damn popular?


Probably because of the legends and myths behind them.



JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:


I own one of those .


JamesB said:


> That's what foxes are made of.
> 
> Bullshit.


 
That's rather stupid, foxes are made of atoms, cells, and all the basic components of life. Bullshit has nothing to do with it.

(The prejudices.... damn)


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> I own one of those .



Who doesn't.

Seriously.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

. . . The vagueness of these questions dissapoints me.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wolves, or some faggotry.



Ah I see...

I will now contribute to this thread:






Facenom.  This is why we're awesome.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

That... really... states your point. :|


----------



## shiveringpup (May 26, 2010)

wolves are kool 




because they are sneaky.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

wolves aren't sneaky like coyotes are sneaky


----------



## Piggy (May 26, 2010)

I think the appeal of wolves comes mostly from folklore. But perhaps it's also because wolves are a powerful, family-oriented animal. They are the "wilder" side of dogs, which people generally hold very dear.

Not to mention they are pretty photogenic.

And about that shirt... the image is nice, but the popularity of it baffles me.
It's not THAT great.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Piggy said:


> I think the appeal of wolves comes mostly from folklore.



There's that, and there's the emo kiddies who like the idea of being a "lone wolf".


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 26, 2010)

TyrannoWarrior said:


> It is my perception that one of the most popular animals among furs and animal artists in general is the wolf. Now, I don't really hate wolves, but I think they're overrated and don't understand their appeal. If I was really interested in badass pack-hunting carnivores, I'd go with lions, spotted hyenas, raptors, or allosaurs. All of these are stronger and more lethal than wolves, and unlike wolves, hyenas' intelligence has been likened to that of primates. Compared to these animals, wolves are pathetic.
> 
> Why are wolves so damn popular?


I think it has to do with wolves being "cute" so they easily appeal to teenagers who are into that. Lame animus like Ginga Densetsu Weed and Wolf's Rain might also play a part in it all.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Lame animus like Ginga Densetsu Weed and Wolf's Rain might also play a part in it all.



Ginga Densetsu Weed is kind of obscure, I wouldn't think many people have watched it. Besides, they were dogs, not wolves. Wolf looking dogs, sure, but still dogs.

For an anime hater, you sure know about anime.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Ginga Densetsu Weed is kind of obscure, I wouldn't think many people have watched it. Besides, they were dogs, not wolves. Wolf looking dogs, sure, but still dogs.
> 
> For an anime hater, you sure know about anime.


I dunno, it seems to be somewhat well-known among furries. Personally I've been watching anime all my life and didn't get sick of it until I turned 16 or 17.

And my sister owns a DVD boxset of the series so I've went through the trouble of seeing it. The original series, Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin is much better.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The original series, Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin is much better.



That's what I keep hearing too. Pity no one's subbed it.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Actually, according to Wikifur, wolves are the most popular fursona in the fandom. I think it's because wolves have so many redeeming qualities to them; they're beautiful, they have so many traits that a lot of people share with them, they're seen as generally "strong" animals, etc. There's loads of things.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 26, 2010)

I don't understand why avians has so little popularity in the fandom?

Yeah, perhaps because avians are too holy and sacred and magnificent than other species so they just can see.

: )


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I don't understand why avians has so little popularity in the fandom?
> 
> Yeah, perhaps because avians are too holy and sacred and magnificent than other species so they just can see.
> 
> : )



Dude, gryphons are freaking awesome.  Not fully avian, but still!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 26, 2010)

Rahne said:


> Dude, gryphons are freaking awesome.  Not fully avian, but still!



There's more reputation in gryphons than real birds.

Do mammals really that attractive?
: (


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I don't understand why avians has so little popularity in the fandom?



Probably because the typical furry is unable to draw them.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Probably because the typical furry is unable to draw them.



Once again proved the magisty of birds. ^.^


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> There's more reputation in gryphons than real birds.
> 
> Do mammals really that attractive?
> : (



To the general furry population... probably.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (May 26, 2010)

I changed from a fox to a wolf on the grounds that A, it was werewolves that eventually led me to the fandom, and B, wolves, like bowties, are cool.


----------



## CoonArt (May 26, 2010)

Well, what can I say? I just love to have a wolf as fursona, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Jelly (May 26, 2010)

that's your answer i think


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 26, 2010)

some foxes have swords http://d.facdn.net/art/fuzthefurfox/1274805374.fuzthefurfox_pict0035.jpg  what now -.-


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Besides, they were dogs, not wolves.



Dogs ARE wolves.  Canis Lupus is the gray wolf.  Canis Lupus _Familiaris_ is a subspecies of wolf we call "dogs."


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> some foxes have swords http://d.facdn.net/art/fuzthefurfox/1274805374.fuzthefurfox_pict0035.jpg  what now -.-



If that's a fox, then your head asplode.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Jelly said:


> that's your answer i think


That map is incorrect.  They're all over Wisconsin and Minnesota...

EDIT: but they had been extirpated.  They're back.


----------



## Jelly (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That map is incorrect.  They're all over Wisconsin and Minnesota...



okay
i like grabbed it from wikipedia
its generally correct, otherwise, though

The general idea being that the extirpations are recent enough, and the species are widespread enough that there is a long history of fiction and mythology around wolves, as well as there still being a modern interest in them.
they are in the public mind
in most of europe, asia, and north america
which is where the bulk of the FF is at


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 26, 2010)

Wolves are just plain cool


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 26, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Birds are just plain cool



Fixed.


----------



## Nall (May 26, 2010)

I don't know. Wolves are alright I guess, but they aren't really my favorite. Otters and Dragons on the other hand... 



JamesB said:


> [yt]QPB45AUmchM[/yt]


X3 Oh God, that's fucking epic.


----------



## Oovie (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:


Oh dear god _no_! You couldn't force me into that shirt! I'm getting shivers thinking about wearing it. Artsy animal shirts do not bode well with me, never never.



KirbyCowFox said:


> I'd wear this just for the luls.



Definitely, I'd prefer this.


----------



## Tabasco (May 26, 2010)

I've always thought they're kind of mangy and stinky. :V


----------



## VoidBat (May 26, 2010)

If foxes are the sluts of the fandom, then the wolves are the whores.
The difference?

One will give you a free blowjob, the other one will only do it for money.


----------



## Riyeko (May 26, 2010)

The only reason that timber wolf is part of my panwere fursona is because wolves have a strong family bond with each other.
Since I have three children, and find wolves to be intelligent and beautiful creatures, thats why.


----------



## Debacle (May 26, 2010)

Wolves > Everything Else.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 26, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I've always thought they're kind of mangy and stinky. :V


Canines smell like shit, period.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Canines smell like shit, period.


Ferrets and most other rodents do too, they smell worse

Oh yea..and there's fish

But some species of dog (not wolves necessarily) do very well with grooming and smell isn't really an issue


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> If foxes are the sluts of the fandom, then the wolves are the whores.
> The difference?
> 
> One will give you a free blowjob, the other one will only do it for money.



And one will enjoy giving it too... 



I'm still straight, riigghhtt?!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ferrets and most other rodents do too, they smell worse
> 
> Oh yea..and there's fish
> 
> But some species of dog (not wolves necessarily) do very well with grooming and smell isn't really an issue


Having a part-time job at a restaurant (a real one, not McDonald's) I can safely say that I love the smell of fish. <3


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 26, 2010)

are cooler/just as cool as wolves

Wolves are also canibals:


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Having a part-time job at a restaurant (a real one, not McDonald's) I can safely say that I love the smell of fish. <3


Already cooked or while being prepared?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Dogs ARE wolves.  Canis Lupus is the gray wolf.  Canis Lupus _Familiaris_ is a subspecies of wolf we call "dogs."


No.

Saying that is like saying "house-cats are tigers"
Canis lupus = wolf
Canis familiaris = dog
Dog's subspecies = Doberman, Golden Retriever, Husky, ect.

They are related, but not a square & rectangle relationship.

You also do not capitalize the second part of the scientific name.

EDIT:
I like wolves because of everything about them.
Pack mentality (none of that lone wolf BS)
Fur
Habitats
They hunt
ect.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


>


D'awww...
XD


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

Because wolves kick ass. Especially dire wolves.


----------



## blackjack94 (May 26, 2010)

It's probably because one can choose to relate to a wolf almost any way they want, or because they're dog people and they perceive wolves as just bad ass dogs. Personally, I want to know what the fox appeal is. I can pretty find a way to say any animal you put in front of me is cool.


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> It's probably because one can choose to relate to a wolf almost any way they want, or because they're dog people and they perceive wolves as just bad ass dogs. Personally, I want to know what the fox appeal is. I can pretty find a way to say any animal you put in front of me is cool.



Foxes are good at yiffing. That's all the appeal we need.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 26, 2010)

Hitler's self-given nickname was "Herr Wolf".


----------



## Luca (May 26, 2010)

Wolfs are just as bad as foxes in my eyes.


----------



## blackjack94 (May 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> Foxes are good at yiffing. That's all the appeal we need.


 But..that doesn't make any sense. Anyone can stick a dick into an ass.


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> But..that doesn't make any sense. Anyone can stick a dick into an ass.



But not as well as foxes can!



Luca said:


> Wolfs are just as bad as foxes in my eyes.



So you like both? I love you too...


----------



## bearetic (May 26, 2010)

Bleh, when I'm not a bear or a cougar with a species identity crisis, I'm a coyote, not a wolf. All you wolves are conformists.

Being just like everyone else only slightly different, whut whut *raise the roof*


----------



## Hayate (May 26, 2010)

A big part of it is that my spirit animal is a wolf. im not one of those 'lone wolf' mary-sue's, in fact im somewhat shamed by being a wolf just for the fact that it's so DAMNED over done. If it wasnt for my spirit animal, i'd likely be a cougar.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 26, 2010)

Wolf's Rain has me liking wolves a lot more.


----------



## Kayze (May 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> are cooler/just as cool as wolves
> 
> Wolves are also canibals:


Both are adorable. My favorite is wolves, of course, but foxes are adorable too! Just wish the stereotypical expectation/statistic isn't that foxes are horn dogs. Cause from my experience, most people that pick fox are sorta... Sexually demanding.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 26, 2010)

Kayze said:


> Both are adorable. My favorite is wolves, of course, but foxes are adorable too! Just wish the stereotypical expectation/statistic isn't that foxes are horn dogs. Cause from my experience, most people that pick fox are sorta... Sexually demanding.


I actually picked a fox before I knew about the stereotypes, but they seemed to fit anyway XD


----------



## Jelly (May 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Canis lupus = wolf
> Canis familiaris = dog



what
Wolves and dogs are the same species.
They create viable offspring that remain viable for a number of generations.

subspecies classification is a complete mess
its used a lot as a political tool
really
seriously
fart


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 26, 2010)

Hayate said:


> A big part of it is that my spirit animal is a wolf. im not one of those 'lone wolf' mary-sue's, in fact im somewhat shamed by being a wolf just for the fact that it's so DAMNED over done. If it wasnt for my spirit animal, i'd likely be a cougar.



My totem is a horse but I'm still a cow.  You don't have to choose your fursona based on your spirit animal.  Be whatever you want to be.  If you like being a wolf, the be a wolf, if you wanna be a cougar then be a cougar.


----------



## Kayze (May 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I actually picked a fox before I knew about the stereotypes, but they seemed to fit anyway XD


Same with me picking wolf before knowing how popular they were >.>


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Foxes are awesome. Any prejudices against that will be disagreed with or ignored .


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

There are so many kinds of wolves all over the world, and the wolf itself symbolises so many things that people admire. The ability to be strong while alone, to be timid, beautiful, and that they are full of spirit. There are tons more. 

I agree though, dinosaurs are amazing. I think people prefer to be cuddly or cute sometimes, though, and a lot of people probably find dinosaurs inable to be either of those things. xD

-loves dinos-


----------



## Kayze (May 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> There are so many kinds of wolves all over the world, and the wolf itself symbolises so many things that people admire. The ability to be strong while alone, to be timid, beautiful, and that they are full of spirit. There are tons more.
> 
> I agree though, dinosaurs are amazing. I think people prefer to be cuddly or cute sometimes, though, and a lot of people probably find dinosaurs inable to be either of those things. xD
> 
> -loves dinos-


It has to do with many things, as you're pointing out. Some people like the cuddliness which is a basic human need/urge, so something soft and warm and otherwise inviting gives an appeal. But dinosaurs can be the same, it's just a personal flavor over what appeals in that regard.

I'd just hope people pick fursona's for more than just looks or uninformed stereotypical masks (like the "lone wolf" crap, as wolves actually lust to be social animals within their pack, or rather to have a pack to go to).


----------



## Melo (May 26, 2010)

Kayze said:


> (like the "lone wolf" crap, as wolves actually lust to be social animals within their pack, or rather to have a pack to go to).



I don't think the lone wolf thing is suppose to imply that wolves don't socialize.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> There are so many kinds of wolves all over the world, and the wolf itself symbolises so many things that people admire. The ability to be strong while alone, to be timid, beautiful, and that they are full of spirit. There are tons more.
> 
> I agree though, dinosaurs are amazing. I think people prefer to be cuddly or cute sometimes, though, and a lot of people probably find dinosaurs inable to be either of those things. xD
> 
> -loves dinos-


I need to learn to say things like you do...
Suppose all I'll be saying is..
I agree.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2010)

Foxes are still cooler.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ I agree.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Because wolves kick ass. Especially dire wolves.



Kicking ass makes you go extinct?

Woah...  I bet you like saber toot....  wait a minute...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still cooler.



Nope.  Only you.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ I disagree. There are many awesome foxes.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> ^ I disagree. There are many awesome foxes.



Scotty agrees with you, and that makes your post irrelevant unless/until you name the fallacy that I just employed.


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

Wolves are dumb.




































See what I did there?


----------



## Tally (May 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I actually picked a fox before I knew about the stereotypes, but they seemed to fit anyway XD



Same here! Must be something about the fox that attracts all the sexomatics.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Scotty agrees with you, and that makes your post irrelevant unless/until you name the fallacy that I just employed.


 I disagree.


----------



## Oovie (May 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still cooler.


There is no relevance here seeing as only foxes "this"'d that!


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Oovie said:


> There is no relevance here seeing as only foxes "this"'d that!



Thing is that a majority of the people here are wolves and foxes, so our support posts will get more this-es from these two species. But everyone else agrees.

You can't beat us, join us!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Thing is that a majority of the people here are wolves and foxes, so our support posts will get more this-es from these two species. But everyone else agrees.
> 
> You can't beat us, join us!



No. Birds are better. 
*"THIS" THIS FEATHERIES!!!*


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

Oovie said:


> There is no relevance here seeing as only foxes "this"'d that!



Anyways, now you're comment on it having no relevance is not relevant because only birds have this'd it!


----------



## Kayze (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No. Birds are better.
> *"THIS" THIS FEATHERIES!!!*


But feathers tickle :c

You frighten me!

...

*hugs* :3


----------



## bearetic (May 27, 2010)

My fake species is better than your fake species


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Thing is that a majority of the people here are wolves and foxes, so our support posts will get more this-es from these two species. But everyone else agrees.
> 
> You can't beat us, join us!



Once a fox, never going back.  

_*NEVER*_


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Once a fox, never going back.
> 
> _*NEVER*_


But foxes are the best.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But foxes are the best.



Cows are best.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

bearetic said:


> My fake species is better than your fake species



I thought foxes were a real species?


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Cows are best.


Nuh uh, have fun grazing in a field all day!

Tauren from WoW _are_ pretty awesome though...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, have fun grazing in a field all day!
> 
> Tauren from WoW _are_ pretty awesome though...



You just haven't seen us when the farmer turns his back...  *shifty eyes*


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You just haven't seen us when the farmer turns his back...  *shifty eyes*



How is getting milked?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> How is getting milked?



I dunno, you'll have to ask one of the cow characters created for the lactating fetish community.  :V


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I dunno, you'll have to ask one of the cow characters created for the lactating fetish community.  :V



I thought I just did =\

Atleast foxes don't have milk squeezed out of- oh. Nevermind.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> I thought I just did =\
> 
> Atleast foxes don't have milk squeezed out of- oh. Nevermind.



You're confusing a real person with a fictional character made for yiff fetish stories then.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You're confusing a real person with a fictional character made for yiff fetish stories then.



I'm just offended that you don't like us foxes, we are great =|


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

^ Yes we are. If it wasn't for foxes, you wouldn't be able to drape my mother's skin over your shoulders  .


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> I'm just offended that you don't like us foxes, we are great =|



[yt]XT6XPHXK4e4[/yt]


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]XT6XPHXK4e4[/yt]


 Your frown at this makes me laugh.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 27, 2010)

TyrannoWarrior said:


> It is my perception that one of the most popular animals among furs and animal artists in general is the wolf. Now, I don't really hate wolves, but I think they're overrated and don't understand their appeal. If I was really interested in badass pack-hunting carnivores, I'd go with lions, spotted hyenas, raptors, or allosaurs. All of these are stronger and more lethal than wolves, and unlike wolves, hyenas' intelligence has been likened to that of primates. Compared to these animals, wolves are pathetic.
> 
> Why are wolves so damn popular?



K 1) they're pretty
2) they look cool when they're mad
3) Theyre cute
4) Wolves show much more emotions.
Plus, you're a dinosaur. You wouldn't understand.
And I wouldn't call raptors or allosaurs better than wolves. Cos, ya know, they're dead. 
But ultimately, they're better because of the way they look.
Hyenas can't look like this


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Lions are lame because the females do all the work.  The males just sit around waiting to be fed.

Hyenas are as wierd as fuck because the females apparently have inside-out dick vaginas. (you just learn this stuff from watching too many NatGeo documentaries)


----------



## ProjectD (May 27, 2010)

Foxes, are still awesome.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Lions are lame because the females do all the work.  The males just sit around waiting to be fed.
> 
> Hyenas are as wierd as fuck because the females apparently have inside-out dick vaginas. (you just learn this stuff from watching too many NatGeo documentaries)



How about birds?


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> How about birds?



Some birds don't even have dicks. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Lions are lame because the females do all the work.  The males just sit around waiting to be fed.
> 
> Hyenas are as wierd as fuck because the females apparently have inside-out dick vaginas. (you just learn this stuff from watching too many NatGeo documentaries)



Is that why all hyena stuff is /h/?! Grody!

And lions have small dicks. They're not cool.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Some birds don't even have dicks. :V



That makes us even more special. On daily lives as well as in bed/nest.


----------



## Bir (May 27, 2010)

Wow, I just saw my shadow and thought it was a big spider. Ick. 

Anyway.

Lions are badass. I went to the zoo recently, and one of the males was having a stare off with some guy through the glass exibit. It was pretty amazing, actually. I wish I would have had my camera, because the lion was giving just this... exquisite expression.

Sorry, nothing I said had to do with reproductive parts. I'm boring, I know.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> That makes us even more special. On daily lives as well as in bed/nest.



Special<Better


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Special<Better



Better<appealing


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 27, 2010)

Small dick < Big ol' Dick!

Edit: good sig opportunity!


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Damn. Got to confess, I like wolves. This avian hawk love wolves.
BUT BIRDS ARE STILL PERFECTLY THE BEST!
 No matter how not united we are.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Better<appealing



True, true. It's what YOU like that matters, not what others think.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> True, true. It's what YOU like that matters, not what others think.



Find some birds and try it out. You'll be amazed and completely seduced by it, and learn the fact that birds can do _it_ better than others.

: )


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Find some birds and try it out. You'll be amazed and completely seduced by it, and learn the fact that birds can do _it_ better than others.
> 
> : )



Gross...ugh


----------



## Delta (May 27, 2010)

Sorry, faggots.

Pedigree got it right the first time:


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Already cooked or while being prepared?


Being prepared. I actually picked apart a dead salmon with my bare hands once, it was one of the most wonderful experiences in my whole life.

As for my species...
[yt]4Qqu-4SAnUo[/yt]
Who needs a dog when you can have a fucking caiman!


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Find some birds and try it out. You'll be amazed and completely seduced by it, and learn the fact that birds can do _it_ better than others.
> 
> : )



Been there, tried that, and foxes are still better.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Been there, tried that, and foxes are still better.



You must have done something wrong what did you do?


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> You must have done something wrong what did you do?



The bird was too small. It died.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> The bird was too small. It died.



And why did you choose a small bird in the first place? Now what the peregrine's not here you've a dead bird and you can't even glimpse the sedusion from an avian. What now do it again? And again? The peregrine wouldn't how up but it'd be happy you know.


----------



## Tally (May 27, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> And why did you choose a small bird in the first place? Now what the peregrine's not here you've a dead bird and you can't even glimpse the sedusion from an avian. What now do it again? And again? The peregrine wouldn't how up but it'd be happy you know.



Maybe you can help me with that then?


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Maybe you can help me with that then?



Uh, no. Coz both of us would be in trouble. Perhaps I shoul just be the "developer comment" and tell you what you should aware of and suggest what you should feel.


----------



## Morroke (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> This shirt cured my cancer. [I]Twice[/I].


----------



## shark whisperer (May 27, 2010)

couse ive cuddled with real wolves


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Do wolves like Twilight?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> couse ive cuddled with real wolves


"Cuddled"... um, okay. D:


----------



## Morroke (May 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> couse ive cuddled with real wolves



Cuddled...yeah suuuuuure.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Cuddled...yeah suuuuuure.


HEY YOU I ALREADY MADE THAT CONNECTION :[


----------



## Morroke (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> HEY YOU I ALREADY MADE THAT CONNECTION :[



MAYBE I LIKE TO POINT OUT PEOPLE'S FLAWS AS WELL


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> MAYBE I LIKE TO POINT OUT PEOPLE'S FLAWS AS WELL


We have so much in common. Marry me. <3


----------



## Morroke (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> We have so much in common. Marry me. <3



o bby


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

We still didn't make a conclusion, is rough-legged hawk the best?


----------



## VoidBat (May 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> And one will enjoy giving it too...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still straight, riigghhtt?!


 
Give it some time, a few months from now you will uncontrollably fart rainbows and limpwrist. :I 
It's inevitable.

Also, I'd suggest a wolf hunt and encourage more people to support FAF's grey long-eared bat population.


----------



## Kiva (May 27, 2010)

People like wolves because of {reason needed}.


----------



## Vriska (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Because we have this awesome shirt:
> 
> -snip-


My pug shirt is so much better.


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Kalaks are much better. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Kalaks are much better. :V


In before "I'd hit it".


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> In before "I'd hit it".



Know your place, Man-slut. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Know your place, Man-slut. :V


But where is that place? I'm new to this. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But where is that place? I'm new to this. :V



On the bottom.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> On the bottom.


Oh, well that's not so bad. That's just how I like it!


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Wolves are vile creatures.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Wolves=Awesomeness *howl*


----------



## Ozriel (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wolves are vile creatures.



Just like Foxes, we should beat the "Fag" out of them.


----------



## Mentova (May 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Just like Foxes, we should beat the "Fag" out of them.


Woah woah woah! This isn't about foxes, just wolf faggots. Beat them.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Woah woah woah! This isn't about foxes, just wolf faggots. Beat them.


Oh Noes! :<


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 27, 2010)

Why's the canids fighting? Still birds the best coz no avians have fight themselves. Yet.


----------



## Ikrit (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> :V


 i want that on a shirt


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Sorry, faggots.
> 
> Pedigree got it right the first time:


What part of "subspecies" do you not understand?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Why's the canids fighting? Still birds the best coz no avians have fight themselves. Yet.




Shut up about birds already.  They're unintelligent, they make terrible pets, they're disgusting, and there's nothing you can do about it.

You only like 'em for the flying thing and the pretty colors.  You'd like an airplane covered in flowers just as much.

Edit: was it a successful troll or not?  plz rate.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Shut up about birds already.  They're unintelligent, they make terrible pets, they're disgusting, and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> You only like 'em for the flying thing and the pretty colors.  You'd like an airplane covered in flowers just as much.
> 
> Edit: was it a successful troll or not?  plz rate.



No. Take kea for example, proved that they've among the highest IQ among the animal kingdom. Pets, DONT KEEP BIRDS AS PETS THEN! They're to fly freely, not in cages. Fetishly, however, I don't know. Disgusting. No canids are disgusting like doggy they shit everywhere. Foxes have sex with everything they met and wolves being too much of moon worshipping. Birds have the most extravagant tech design of FEATHERS that other species couldn't even _lick_ it!

Flying around. Birds are not that shallow. We fly with purpose. Then what make foxes then? Yiffing around? Wolves, houling for nothin'?

This is not a good troll. But the troll war of extreme species-ism has started.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Shut up about birds already.  They're unintelligent, they make terrible pets, they're disgusting, and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> You only like 'em for the flying thing and the pretty colors.  You'd like an airplane covered in flowers just as much.
> 
> Edit: was it a successful troll or not?  plz rate.


And wolves are waaaaaay better, right?

Both are fucking wild animals, they both have disgusting habits WAYS OF LIFE, and no one is better than the other.

And what pretty colors, I might ask?

Oh, and unsuccessful troll. Try harder.


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Then what make foxes then? Yiffing around?.



Best post.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No. Take kea for example, proved that they've among the highest IQ among the animal kingdom. Pets, DONT KEEP BIRDS AS PETS THEN! They're to fly freely, not in cages. Fetishly, however, I don't know. Disgusting. No canids are disgusting like doggy they shit everywhere. Foxes have sex with everything they met and wolves being too much of moon worshipping. Birds have the most extravagant tech design of FEATHERS that other species couldn't even _lick_ it!
> 
> Flying around. Birds are not that shallow. We fly with purpose. Then what make foxes then? Yiffing around? Wolves, houling for nothin'?
> 
> This is not a good troll. But the troll war of extreme species-ism has started.



Wolves may poop, but they don't poop ON MY HEAD.

I don't like foxes.

Moon worshipping?  What the hell?

Feathers don't feel nice.  Fur does.  Bats > birds.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> AOh, and unsuccessful troll. Try harder.



  Dang, I will try harder.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wolves may poop, but they don't poop ON MY HEAD.


sig'd


----------



## shark whisperer (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wolves may poop, but they don't poop ON MY HEAD.



monkeys do, or they throw it at you


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wolves may poop, but they don't poop ON MY HEAD.
> 
> I don't like foxes.
> 
> ...


Look, taking a shit is taking a shit, no matter how you slice it.

and it's no accident :3

Feathers weren't made to feel good, you twat, they were made to create a stable flight surface.

And explain all your down pillows and comforters, then.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Look, taking a shit is taking a shit, no matter how you slice it.
> 
> and it's no accident :3
> 
> ...



Down pillows and comforters...  i've always hated them...  when the feathers start coming out, they feel like crap.

I know feathers weren't made to feel good, but neither was fur, but... it does!  Same with cotton, but there's no animal covered in that...



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> sig'd



YAY!


EDIT: ooh, 666 posts...  El Poster Diablo...  I guess i'm done for today.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Wolves may poop, but they don't poop ON MY HEAD.



You deserved it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> What part of "subspecies" do you not understand?


The part where my bio teacher BS'ed me.

Sorry for my idiocy earlier.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Shut up about birds already.  They're unintelligent, they make terrible pets, they're disgusting, and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> You only like 'em for the flying thing and the pretty colors.  You'd like an airplane covered in flowers just as much.
> 
> Edit: was it a successful troll or not?  plz rate.



Parrots and crows are considered some of the smartest animals out there on the same levels as chimps and dolphins.  I've never had one for a pet but I've known people that did, they're alright pets.  And they're just as filthy as any dog or cat I've ever known.

Also, unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful.  :V


----------



## Debacle (May 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Parrots and crows are considered some of the smartest animals out there on the same levels as chimps and dolphins.  I've never had one for a pet but I've known people that did, they're alright pets.  And they're just as filthy as any dog or cat I've ever known.



Crows are very smart creatures; they are very quick learners too and they do it all through observation. 

Back on subject, Wolves. There's not really that much to say if I'm honest. They're very social creatures, so I guess they're easier to relate too.. It might also just be because their awesome in almost everyway. 

Also, just because I think wolves are epic, I'm going to add aswell that I think that foxes are awesome too. They're just awesome in their own different way.


----------



## LukkasWF (May 28, 2010)

Wolf/Fox mix-breed, what biatchs! Fangs, fur, solitude, nocturnal, beautiful eyes, big paws, and a general, all-around, badass candid.  Oh yeah a beak wouldn't feel too great on the cack either, just sayin. >and into the gutter it goes<


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

LukkasWF said:


> *Wolf/Fox mix-breed*, what biatchs! Fangs, fur, solitude, nocturnal, beautiful eyes, big paws, and a general, all-around, badass candid. Oh yeah a beak wouldn't feel too great on the cack either, just sayin. >and into the gutter it goes<


Can't exist, but whatever.

I think wolves are so popular because they're surrounded by years of lore, associated with werewolves, and are always depicted as fierce and brave, or evil killers.

I don't hate wolves, they're just not exciting to see around here or anywhere.


----------



## Akasai (May 28, 2010)

I roll a biomechanical jackal.. I can't really chime in.

BUT STILL, I'm pretty sure the popularity of WOLF is down to their pointy triangular head. For some reason - thats quite a popular shape. Must be subliminal.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 28, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure on how someone finds their fursona but i assume they  choice the animal based on what animal they have always liked, most  furries have a fascination for animals before they even find the fandom  and when they do find the fandom they go 'Holy shit so this is why I have  always liked/wanted to be an X' i cant tell you as to why most people  seem to go with foxes and wolves i assume it's because of media and how  most fairy tails have either a wolf (most of the time) or a fox (less  common but more then bears) and how what you watch/listen to as a kid has a  big influence on you as you grow up.


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

Foxes are still better.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are still better.



Being better than wolves doesn't mean much.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are cooler.


Yeah, think you already said something alone those lines in this exact same thread.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

LukkasWF said:


> Oh yeah a beak wouldn't feel too great on the cack either, just sayin. >and into the gutter it goes<



Well that's why you throw it in their cloaca

cloacae, awww yeeeaaah 8)



Amphion said:


> Can't exist, but whatever.
> 
> I think wolves are so popular because they're surrounded by years of lore, associated with werewolves, and are always depicted as fierce and brave, or evil killers.
> 
> I don't hate wolves, they're just not exciting to see around here or anywhere.



Hairless rat rep.


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Yeah, think you already said something alone those lines in this exact same thread.


I don't care. I have to remind you guys ever page anyways because you deny my awesomeness.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't care. I have to remind you guys ever page anyways because you deny my awesomeness.



It's not the fox part of you that's awesome, though, it's the derp part :V


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's not the fox part of you that's awesome, though, it's the derp part :V


But foxes _are_ awesome. >=[


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2010)

nope.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But foxes _are_ awesome. >=[


Actually according to this thread they are not What is the species you hate the most?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Akasai said:


> I roll a biomechanical jackal.. I can't really chime in.
> 
> BUT STILL, I'm pretty sure the popularity of WOLF is down to their pointy triangular head. For some reason - thats quite a popular shape. Must be subliminal.



That's foxes you're thinking of.  Wolf heads are much less triangular.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

LukkasWF said:


> Wolf/Fox mix-breed, what biatchs! Fangs, fur, solitude, nocturnal, beautiful eyes, big paws, and a general, all-around, badass candid.  Oh yeah a beak wouldn't feel too great on the cack either, just sayin. >and into the gutter it goes<




1) chromosome problems w/ that idea IRL
2) getting foxes to have straight sex problems in furry fandom


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Being better than wolves doesn't mean much.



Trollbird is trolling.

EDIT: also, triple post wolf is triple posting.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 29, 2010)

I tried to pick a different type of animal but none of them I felt a passion for like the wolf. Without converting to foxes, the best I could do was pick a subspecies that I liked but I'm not permanently settled with it. My fursona is still in development.


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> 1) chromosome problems w/ that idea IRL
> 2) getting foxes to have straight sex problems in furry fandom


I lol'd.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

LukkasWF said:


> Oh yeah a beak wouldn't feel too great on the cack either, just sayin.


Yes, because _that's_ what they were designed for. Sucking cock.


Fenrir Lupus said:


> Trollbird is trolling.



:V


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

I love my fursona as a mechanical wolf.
But I've been irked by the overall popularity, but oh well.  Each to their own.

My secondary is a jackal.
And I want a spotted hyena in the future, because they're damn cool.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes, because _that's_ what they were designed for. Sucking cock.
> 
> 
> :V



Cock = a bird.


OMG!

/irrelevant


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I've suscessfully brought the avian nation into the wolves-foxes war. 

FOR BIRDS WE FIGHT!!!


----------



## Kanic (May 29, 2010)

I think that because wolves are made so much more apparent in various forms of media than other species, it's an easy choice that requires little thought. The majority of furries don't like to think, so they go with what "looks cool". (There are exceptions to a few wolves I know though, they actually put some thought into their species choice).

I also agree with the above mentioning of people who are alone being a "lone wolf". Those are the attention wanting outcasts usually.


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

Wolves = tops
Foxes = bottoms
Avians = switch?
But seriously, there are a lot of wolf fursonas 'cuz people love dogs, and want to be 'wild!' And wolves are famous, with all that howling at the moon, mythology, stories and mystique..."I wanna be different, just like everybody else I want to be like."


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 29, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Wolves = tops
> Foxes = bottoms
> Avians = switch?



And now why avians must be switches? Huh? What kind of stereotype is that? So what makes other groups of species? Watchers?


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> And now why avians must be switches? Huh? What kind of stereotype is that? So what makes other groups of species? Watchers?


Hey, you get options. Isn't that a good thing? Haha

Watchers? More like voyeurs.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 29, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Hey, you get options. Isn't that a good thing? Haha
> 
> Watchers? More like voyeurs.



So the other species like to voyeur the wolves [...] the foxes, which is being [...] and see the bird deciding on whether to be top or bottom. 

Damn. That's weird.


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> So the other species like to voyeur the wolves [...] the foxes, which is being [...] and see the bird deciding on whether to be top or bottom.
> 
> Damn. That's weird.



Just another day in the furry fandom, right? Think of it like this: the bird can "help them out."

Anyways, wolves are cool. I have this old record narrated by Robert Redford...side 2 is completely filled with a variety of wolf howls. There's not much like their howling...it's...dare I say it..haunting. Why do people like anything, really? There has to be some appeal and incentive, and there is enough floating around the mystique of the wolf to make a ton of folks adopt wolf fursonas.

Foxes scream. I heard one late at night outside my old apartment and thought a woman was getting raped+stabbed=murdered (mostly because the building and distance messed with the sound). Not cool. Though they can chitter and be super cute. Cool dominates cute, and there you have it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 29, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Foxes scream. I heard one late at night outside my old apartment and thought a woman was getting raped+stabbed=murdered (mostly because the building and distance messed with the sound). Not cool. Though they can chitter and be super cute. Cool dominates cute, and there you have it.


I admit fox screams are kinda creepy, but I love all the sounds foxes make. ^_^


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> No. Birds are better.
> *"THIS" THIS FEATHERIES!!!*



I can say so and not because sergals have avian physiology. 

And just how many furries chose wolf or fox just to fit in with the "popular choice" of those who have chosen one of those two species?


----------



## Tally (May 29, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I can say so and not because sergals have avian physiology.
> 
> And just how many furries chose wolf or fox just to fit in with the "popular choice" of those who have chosen one of those two species?



When I chose mine, I made it a fox because I liked the animal. Only later did I find out that every other fox is also as retarded as me, and oh boy, are there many of us!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Yeah I've suscessfully brought the avian nation into the wolves-foxes war.
> 
> FOR BIRDS WE FIGHT!!!



Whatchoo mean we?  It's just you and that creepy raven kid....


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Whatchoo mean we?  It's just you and that creepy raven kid....


>:[


----------



## ProjectD (May 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> When I chose mine, I made it a fox because I liked the animal. Only later did I find out that every other fox is also as retarded as me, and oh boy, are there many of us!


 That's what I did, until I realized that red-foxes take up alot-a space in the furry community, so silver fox it was.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> >:[



emofag.


----------



## Gavrill (May 29, 2010)

I have joined the wolf legion (well at least halfway).


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have joined the wolf legion (well at least halfway).



*sigh*

Dogs are a subspecies of wolf.  They are all wolves.  You have joined, wether you like it or not.


----------



## Gavrill (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Dogs are a subspecies of wolf.  They are all wolves.  You have joined, wether you like it or not.


I meant my wolf alt sillybilly :V


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

because we cant get CookieCrisp.
Its a pity factor :V


----------



## Mentova (May 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> because we cant get CookieCrisp.
> Its a pity factor :V


There is a store brand version that has a fox. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

Because wolves appear a lot in culture? Especially naturally anthro wolves (Of course, that depends on it...some like T'Nique in Star Ocean, vs Wolfman who looks about as wolven as a squash looks like a carrot.)


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Whatchoo mean we?  It's just you and that creepy raven kid....



And Dyluck makes three



Joeyyy said:


> because we cant get CookieCrisp.
> Its a pity factor :V



NO

FUCK CHIP THE WOLF

HI I'M A TRIX THE RABBIT RIP OFF HOW UNORIGINAL CAN WE BE

ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING THAT WE'VE HAD A LOT OF PREVIOUS MASCOTS THAT WERE _GREAT_


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 29, 2010)

simple answer: there's a lot of wolves displayed in popular culture, namely, the werewolf. Also, i believe that there are also some Native American beliefs centered around wolves that have become popular...

another thing as what they symbolize.  lions are associated with power and pride (thus are also common), spotted hyenas are associated with laughter (thanks to Walt Disney), thus not taken seriously, raptors and allosaurs(es?) are usually thought of mindless brutes.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 30, 2010)

I believe it has something to do with the fact that if you were to describe an anthro to someone who did not know what they were, you'd probably say 'think werewolves' or something along those lines. Also, people seem to think that not only are they badass, but they're also 'mystical.' Compare this to say, lions, bears, or hyenas, who are generally just considered badass. Come to think of it, wolves are really the only land mammal I've heard commonly described as 'mystical.'
All the other animals I've seen referred to as such, such as whales, ravens, albatrosses, oarfish, snakes and owls, you'd have to actually use some creativity when designing an anthro one, which the wolfaboo types tend not to be fond of using.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 30, 2010)

Because people think it's cool to run around in a pack and howl. 

I didn't really chose fox, it chose me, and if I wasn't silver it wouldn't be right.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Molly said:


> I meant my wolf alt sillybilly :V



Both your main and your alt are 100% wolf.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> And Dyluck makes three



Gargoyles are birds now?


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> That's what I did, until I realized that red-foxes take up alot-a space in the furry community, so silver fox it was.



First I was yellow, now I am blue.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> First I was yellow, now I am blue.



I'm pale gray as a rough-legged hawk should be. Not need to change.


----------



## Dyluck (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Gargoyles are birds now?



My forum theme != what I would call my fursona.

Although now that you mention it, a gargoyle sona would be fucking awesome.  I'll have to get on that.


----------



## Alsation21 (May 31, 2010)

I think the main appeal is that their loyal pack animals, with fur, they howl and have an sense of direction.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> sense of direction.



this thread needs one.


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> this thread needs one.



That won't be happening anytime in the near future.

Natrual selection needs to go faster, weeding out all the stupidity genes.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> That won't be happening anytime in the near future.
> 
> Natrual selection needs to go faster, weeding out all the stupidity genes.



Why not artificial selection?  After all, since we're furry fans, would it really be _eugenics_?

[wow, that's perhaps the most cruel and unusual thing i've ever said...]


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Why not artificial selection?  After all, since we're furry fans, would it really be _eugenics_?
> 
> [wow, that's perhaps the most cruel and unusual thing i've ever said...]



What eugenics? Picking the feathered and discarding those without?

[OMG I'm saying this. Probably the most insane and outragous thing I've ever doneâ€¦]


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'd wear this just for the luls.


 Ahhh! It burns!


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> Ahhh! It burns!


I'd wear that shirt to get on the nerves of her supporters.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeon mobile suits > wolves.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Zeon mobile suits > wolves.



You forgot something...

Wolves in suits.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 1, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> What eugenics? Picking the feathered and discarding those without?
> 
> [OMG I'm saying this. Probably the most insane and outragous thing I've ever doneâ€¦]



Not really.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You forgot something...
> 
> Wolves in suits.








Rawr.


----------



## Ryker (Jun 1, 2010)

I am a Fox furry but I have nothing wrong with wolves. Before I was a furry I liked wolves/werewolves. But I just liked foxes. I don't go along with that yiff sterotype crap and I still think wolves are cool too. I guess people like wolves because they're in so many shows that have animal characters.
.....
Okay well I don't remeber one in that one Robin Hood movie with animal characters but still. XD


----------



## Red_Mandalorian (Jun 1, 2010)

Wolves are my favorite animals; they have been ever since I was little. I just love the way they look and how they travel and the way they communicate. In a way I think my chow mix is half wolf because he has a beautiful dark red color to his fur whenever light touches him from a camera.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Wolves are my favorite animals; they have been ever since I was little. I just love the way they look and how they travel and the way they communicate. In a way I think *my chow mix is half wolf because he has a beautiful dark red color to his fur whenever light touches him from a camera*.


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Wolves are my favorite animals; they have been ever since I was little. I just love the way they look and how they travel and the way they communicate. In a way I think my chow mix is half wolf because he has a beautiful dark red color to his fur whenever light touches him from a camera.



For the love of fuck get off of my forums.

Also, red rockets.  Furries love them disgusting things.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

The Beast of Gevaudan got me into wolves. Then I got bored and moved onto something else.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But foxes are the best.



I'd yiff that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I'd yiff that.









Oh come on, that post was so bad I had to break a rule.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 2, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Wolves are my favorite animals; they have been ever since I was little. I just love the way they look and how they travel and the way they communicate. In a way I think my chow mix is half wolf because he has a beautiful dark red color to his fur whenever light touches him from a camera.



1) Subspecies, noob.  All dogs are wolves.
2) you'd probably KNOW, and not just have a sneaking suspicion, if you had a wolfdog.
3) the way camera flash hits fur â‰  what makes something as part wolf.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You forgot something...
> 
> Wolves in suits.


Unless its human, I think it looks ridiculous in armor. I'm trying to imagine that triangular pointed helmet, tail, and the legs... Lol!


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I just say I'm loving the levels of hate in this thread )b


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Can I just say I'm loving the levels of hate in this thread )b



It's about wolves.

Everybody hates wolves.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's about wolves.
> 
> Everybody hates wolves.



I really don't understand this, at some point in time we all get some kind of ignorant reaction from people about being furries, Why have we started attacking each other :lol:


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I really don't understand this, at some point in time we all get some kind of ignorant reaction from people about being furries, Why have we started attacking each other :lol:



I'm not sure why, but you seem to think that the fandom is a hugbox, and that other people will be rude to you.

Stop that.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm not sure why, but you seem to think that the fandom is a hugbox, and that other people will be rude to you.
> 
> Stop that.




It not that I think that, It just what I was hoping for :3


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Wolves are my favorite animals; they have been ever since I was little. I just love the way they look and how they travel and the way they communicate. In a way I think my chow mix is half wolf because he has a beautiful dark red color to his fur whenever light touches him from a camera.


wut.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> wut.


Major wut.


----------



## krystalcomet (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothin's hotter than a white wolf with tits.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

krystalcomet said:


> Nothin's hotter than a white wolf with shitting dicknipples.


Fix'd.

It'll appeal more to some.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

Wolves are strong, family orientated, loyal, close to dogs so still familiar but exciting, easy to find images of or see (zoos etc), look attractive but are still easy to draw, powerful, intelligent etcetcetc.

I can understanding it completely, but I agree that there are LOADS of wolf fursonas lol.


----------

